# Breeder recommendations in SW (NM, AZ, CO, UT)?



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

We are seriously thinking about getting another GSD as a companion for Regen and for training purposes...we do not think we have the schedule flexibility for a puppy at this time, so we are looking for a young male, between 2-4 years old. 

We are not opposed to rescue and have been checking rescues diligently, but the main reason we are also looking at breeders is that I'd like to use this dog as a therapy dog (I'm in school to be a social worker and would like to do animal-assisted therapy) and so temperament is key.

Our budget is up to 1500. What we're looking for:

-calm, social temperament
-good with other dogs & cats
-comfortable with small children and being handled by multiple people
-active (I am also hoping this dog will love to run distances with me- Regen isn't a big fan of running on leash) and has drive, but with an "off" switch.
-clean health history

We would want to do a lot of obedience work with this dog as well.

Any thoughts? There are two breeders in New Mexico that I'm in contact with already, Baerental and Vom Felsenhof.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

After looking at the breeders you are looking at in NM I can recommend either Dragon GSD or Grand Canyon K-9 in Arizona or you can try Rocky Mountain GSD in CO but I would not recommend many of the other breeders in CO.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Denailkennels.com is where Titon is from. His father is Draegone from Eurosport and his mother is Zelda. They are expecting another litter from the 2 and I am seriously considering getting another pup from them. 

Titon has been great with my 2.5 year old son and 6 month old son. Great temperament and highly motivated for training.

Edit: They are located in Colorado.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I wouldnt go anywhere else but Grand Canyon k9. My pup is coming from there, he is out of the F Litter. Barbara is awesome, she is knowledgeable and helpful. Even if you just want to talk about GSD or ask a question about your dog and it didnt come from her she is ALWAYS willing to help. I cant say enough good things about her


----------



## GSD-DSG (Nov 3, 2007)

I will recommend Adel Haus GSD in Colorado, as I have now owned 3 dogs from their breeding. I love my dogs and they have been able to do everything asked of them. I have been to the home of this breeder numerous times and am always impressed because the dogs are such a part of their family. Because my dogs were raised with their children, they had no problems adjusting to my hectic household. My dogs are 13, 6 and 1. I never have a problem referring to them because their breeding practices and ethics are evident and clear.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Miikka came from Jana (Baerental). I checked her website – looks like she only has puppies now – other than that import from Germany but he is expensive! The dame of puppies she has now is Miikka’s dame. Jana might be able to help you find the right dog, tough.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Grand canyon k9 has one male black pup left from the litter my pup came from. I have met him in person and he is awesome.!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Oooh, love black GSDs. 
I didn't know Miikka was a Baerental puppy...how cool. Our trainer said that Baerental & vomFelsenhof were the only two GSD breeders in the state that she would consider buying from.

We definitely can't do a puppy, though...we are working too much right now. I'm going to see if Jana has any leads on an older dog!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

GrandCanyonK9's gets my vote.

$1500 for a adult will be hard though with any breeder.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Runswithdogs said:


> Oooh, love black GSDs.
> I didn't know Miikka was a Baerental puppy...how cool. Our trainer said that Baerental & vomFelsenhof were the only two GSD breeders in the state that she would consider buying from.
> 
> We definitely can't do a puppy, though...we are working too much right now. I'm going to see if Jana has any leads on an older dog!


Oh, you guys can handle a puppy!! Jana has one male left in one of her litters. I think it must be fate. :laugh:

I tell you what, if you get a puppy I’ll watch him during the day for no extra charge, so you can bring both dogs for the price of one, so-to-speak. Plus, I’ll crate train and potty train him for you too! :wub:


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

So...I'm sure I won't be able to stop myself from making a separate post about this, but we found our dog. 

Everything we are looking for, except "he" is a She! 
Wendi vom Melanchthon, 2.5 years old, was a very very expensive dog but had to be spayed after requiring a c-section with her first litter.
Here's her pedigree
We met her and she is an absolute sweetheart! She should be coming home Christmas Eve...now we just have to hope that she and Regen hit it off!
For Sale Baerental German Shepherds


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would be very very careful when you get her. 

You'll have 2 females very close in age and like they say, female/female is bound to have more problems than male/female or male/male.

To quote the others on this forum "Males fight for breed rights, bitches fight for breathe rights".

Female/female fights can be fatal.

Of course some people never have those problems, I hope you dont. I know I like multiple males.

I hope everything works out for you and congrats!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

We had heard that as well, which is why we were looking for a male. However, this female lives with 7 intact bitches and has had no issues with aggression, and Regen spends all day 4 days a week with a 12 month old female (intact) GSD and they do well together. 
We do have a month to see if they'll get along together before it is finalized.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Runswithdogs said:


> We had heard that as well, which is why we were looking for a male. However, this female lives with 7 intact bitches and has had no issues with aggression, and Regen spends all day 4 days a week with a 12 month old female (intact) GSD and they do well together.
> We do have a month to see if they'll get along together before it is finalized.


If she is coming from a breeder "living with" doesn't mean the same as living with other females in a home. Generally in a kennel where there are multiple dogs, some will get along, some will not, and the breeder knows who to put out together and who to keep apart! I cannot even begin to imagine 7 intact females all getting along..........at least not without good management.....

Anyway, I wish you all the best - I hope that everything goes well for you. Just take it easy at first and be on the lookout for any warning signs of trouble, especially around food and toys. (Feed away from your other dog until you are sure they won't get into disputes.) 
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

